

Senior Yahoos To Jerry: Please, Please, Please Get This Over With - markbao
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/senior_yahoos_to_jerry_please_please_please_sell_to_microsoft

======
jrockway
Waiting for the severance is a good idea. I worked at DoubleClick when Google
bought them, but hated the job and quit before they ever got their act
together and pulled the trigger. I figured they were going to fire everyone
anyway.

Well, I was right, they did fire nearly everyone ;) but in such a way that
most people got like 7 months of free money. For 5 months they have to show up
and work (on personal projects; you can't get fired for not working, you're
already fired), then they get 3 months of free money after that.

Not a bad deal. I was happy when they gave me 2 weeks of free money after I
quit. 7 months would have been a nice vacation. (I wish I had stayed so I
could try to get fired after being fired. That would have made for a good
story :)

------
simianstyle
On a side note, I love how Yahoo! totally gamed their financals by laying off
2000 employees the previous month to save costs and artificially drive up
their valuation.

~~~
mlinsey
Weren't those the layoffs that were announced before the buyout offer?

~~~
technoguyrob
Yes. [1]

[1] January 22, 2008.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/22/technology/22yahoo.html?_r...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/22/technology/22yahoo.html?_r=1&ref=technology&oref=slogin)

